# المكتبة الالكترونية العامة > المكتبة الدينية >  برنامج ناطق لتعليم التجويد سهل للغايه وخفيف

## هدوء عاصف

*
السلام عليكم




اليوم أقدم لكم أعزائي cd برنامج ناطق لتعليم التجويد

سهل للغايه وخفيف






للتحميل:
http://www.saaid.net/book/p/Tajweed.zip
*

----------

